# free water for clients



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Since so many peeps are offering free water, I needed to start as well. So in order to hedge the costs, I started to go to the bus stops here in Santa Monica picking out the water bottles out of the trash cans. Bring them home and rinse them off, fill them back up with tap water, then fuse the plastic lid back together with a soldering iron in like 4 spots, so the customer thinks it hasn't been open.

But seriously, this is what I've noticed offering bottle service. The long rides isn't an issue for me. I kinda get it when you're in the car for 30 minutes or so. But its these short rides. The peeps take the bottles on the way out. You dont think I notice. I keep them in the door pockets. So when they leave and open the door they will sneak I out of the door. So lame. I got a deal on smart water, so they are bigger bottles. I got them for .25 each. I wanted to see how many people would par take. Out of the ones that took, only three out of a case of water where opportunistic. They would snag the bottle on leaving the car. Two of them were girls in there early 20's. One going to her yoga class, the other going to her job at pet smart. The guy, was a d-bag, here on business. People will take just to take because its free.

Funny thing is, I got the d-bag again later in the day for a lax run. The second time he didn't take the water. I'm thinking because I got out of the car to unload his luggage. I dont like people putting their luggage or taking their luggage out of my car. Because I know they're going to drag it across my bumper and scratch it all up.

Regardless, I think the two young girls didnt realize they took a plus car, so the .25 was easily covered. Wait until they get the email bill. Especially the one that works at petco. Guarantee it was her first uber,coz she was 5*, I did say was a 5* didnt I. Petco employees would be using uberx not plus.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I noticed same thing. $5 rides and they sneak two bottles at the end of the ride, or worse open one and leave it in the car, while taking one. 
some people have no class at all


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

I never put amenities in the reach of clients for this reason. Whenever I did they would clean house. I have a compartment up front that allows me to stache water. And the gum etc..riders ask maybe 50% of the time for them once I ask if they want anything.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I never put amenities in the reach of clients for this reason. Whenever I did they would clean house. I have a compartment up front that allows me to stache water. And the gum etc..riders ask maybe 50% of the time for them once I ask if they want anything.


Thanks, good to know. Going to put them away. Gave the chick a three this morning. Pin was in the wrong spot, made me wait forever to come out and gave attitude because I was where she had placed the pin and didn't read her mind of where she really was. Her ranking was 5*, so I am assuming new customer. As she left, I saw her slide the water bottle out of the door, was going to give her a 4* but after I saw her steal the water and not ask, I gave her the 3*. Hope she has difficulty getting a ride home for the .25 bottle of water she took. My understanding is, the water is there if you need it for the ride, not to take as a parting gift. Unless there is a new program called UberGiftBasket that is now available. You see how it is, a few opportunist ruin it for everyone else.

I'll keep the water under the seat. Most don't accept it, because they have pride and they understand the job we are doing and what it really pays.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thanks, good to know. Going to put them away. Gave the chick a three this morning. Pin was in the wrong spot, made me wait forever to come out and gave attitude because I was where she had placed the pin and didn't read her mind of where she really was. Her ranking was 5*, so I am assuming new customer. As she left, I saw her slide the water bottle out of the door, was going to give her a 4* but after I saw her steal the water and not ask, I gave her the 3*. Hope she has difficulty getting a ride home for the .25 bottle of water she took. My understanding is, the water is there if you need it for the ride, not to take as a parting gift. Unless there is a new program called UberGiftBasket that is now available. You see how it is, a few opportunist ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> I'll keep the water under the seat. Most don't accept it, because they have pride and they understand the job we are doing and what it really pays.


Sorry to here about that..I had a guy last night that kept putting the pin on my car when he was 10mins away and expected that it sent me his address and..I spent 30mins on him just to finally show up and see him getting in a cab I was waiving him done saying his name from across the street. It was just weird..older guy who hadn't but a clue as to how to use uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a shift where it was just a string of people asking to take them as they were getting out of the car. Which is so ****ing rude because they were all getting out either at their home, or a bar/restaurant, both of which offer ****ing water. 

That's when I stopped putting water out.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Since so many peeps are offering free water, I needed to start as well. So in order to hedge the costs, I started to go to the bus stops here in Santa Monica picking out the water bottles out of the trash cans. Bring them home and rinse them off, fill them back up with tap water, then fuse the plastic lid back together with a soldering iron in like 4 spots, so the customer thinks it hasn't been open.
> 
> But seriously, this is what I've noticed offering bottle service. The long rides isn't an issue for me. I kinda get it when you're in the car for 30 minutes or so. But its these short rides. The peeps take the bottles on the way out. You dont think I notice. I keep them in the door pockets. So when they leave and open the door they will sneak I out of the door. So lame. I got a deal on smart water, so they are bigger bottles. I got them for .25 each. I wanted to see how many people would par take. Out of the ones that took, only three out of a case of water where opportunistic. They would snag the bottle on leaving the car. Two of them were girls in there early 20's. One going to her yoga class, the other going to her job at pet smart. The guy, was a d-bag, here on business. People will take just to take because its free.
> 
> ...


When I first started my Uber career ,I had water and mints. Over time,I stopped providing them . I do open doors,load and unload luggage. My current rating as of last night is 4.91.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> I had a shift where it was just a string of people asking to take them as they were getting out of the car. Which is so ****ing rude because they were all getting out either at their home, or a bar/restaurant, both of which offer ****ing water.
> 
> That's when I stopped putting water out.


I was thinking about lacing the waters in the door with Ipecac syrup. This way if they took without asking they would get what they deserve. If they asked me for water, I would just say, don't drink those in the door they are from the last client, let me get you some new ones.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> When I first started my Uber career ,I had water and mints. Over time,I stopped providing them . I do open doors,load and unload luggage. My current rating as of last night is 4.91.


I agree. If people want a drink, I'll be more than happy to drive them to a watering hole. And if they're dying for some gum or a mint, I'll gladly drive them to 7-11. We're drivers, not bartenders. I am always gracious, professional, and cordial which is likely why I currently rate a 4.96.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so when yall offer water, um.....you giving out hot bottles of water? or you have some type of mini cooler in the vehicle?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so when yall offer water, um.....you giving out hot bottles of water? or you have some type of mini cooler in the vehicle?


They are as cold as the temperature of the cabin


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so when yall offer water, um.....you giving out hot bottles of water? or you have some type of mini cooler in the vehicle?


I keep acooler in the back with ice


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I keep acooler in the back with ice


cool, i was thinking about getting a mini cooler, cigarette lighter socket powered,if they were cheap and could hold a few


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

I actually put mine in the trunk ina cooler with ice. I just keep some up front for the riders


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Sorry to here about that..I had a guy last night that kept putting the pin on my car when he was 10mins away and expected that it sent me his address and..I spent 30mins on him just to finally show up and see him getting in a cab I was waiving him done saying his name from across the street. It was just weird..older guy who hadn't but a clue as to how to use uber.


holy crap, 30 minutes is too long a time to spend on a pax who does not know how to use the app. I once had a guy who pinged me to his home address, wait 5 minutes, call him to find out he's down the street. Go to that location, and he's not there and supposedly at a 7-eleven down another street. I came to my senses and had to cancel on him, so that when he requests another car, hopefully he puts in the right address or location; it might be a jerk move on my part but it will ensure that he will learn from his mistake and not make future drivers jump through hoops to reach a pax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Se


UberOne said:


> holy crap, 30 minutes is too long a time to spend on a pax who does not know how to use the app. I once had a guy who pinged me to his home address, wait 5 minutes, call him to find out he's down the street. Go to that location, and he's not there and supposedly at a 7-eleven down another street. I came to my senses and had to cancel on him, so that when he requests another car, hopefully he puts in the right address or location; it might be a jerk move on my part but it will ensure that he will learn from his mistake and not make future drivers jump through hoops to reach a pax.


Sent him this message! Customer service is important to keep people using the service. 
"Here's the note"
Sorry your Uber experience was less then ideal. As a Driver I strive to provide the very best level of service and apologize for not being able to provide that to you. If you feel like I did not meet your expectations or have concerns please contact Uber customer support. https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Since so many peeps are offering free water, I needed to start as well. So in order to hedge the costs, I started to go to the bus stops here in Santa Monica picking out the water bottles out of the trash cans. Bring them home and rinse them off, fill them back up with tap water, then fuse the plastic lid back together with a soldering iron in like 4 spots, so the customer thinks it hasn't been open.
> 
> But seriously, this is what I've noticed offering bottle service. The long rides isn't an issue for me. I kinda get it when you're in the car for 30 minutes or so. But its these short rides. The peeps take the bottles on the way out. You dont think I notice. I keep them in the door pockets. So when they leave and open the door they will sneak I out of the door. So lame. I got a deal on smart water, so they are bigger bottles. I got them for .25 each. I wanted to see how many people would par take. Out of the ones that took, only three out of a case of water where opportunistic. They would snag the bottle on leaving the car. Two of them were girls in there early 20's. One going to her yoga class, the other going to her job at pet smart. The guy, was a d-bag, here on business. People will take just to take because its free.
> 
> ...


What I hate the most is when people open the ****ing bottle and only take a sip, leaving a brand new bottle of purified potable water just waisted.

Irritates the crap outta me.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

I get the small bottles at Costco 8oz so there is not normally any waste


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm lucky that my door pockets will just fit a box of tissues, and a 330ml bottle of Evian neatly squashed into the remaining gap.

Anyone taking a water out, will struggle a little getting it out, and the bottle will make a obvious scrunching sound as it does so (so they can't take one discreetly)

I keep a couple of bottles in front with me. If someone has the courtesy asks if they can have a bottle, I hand one over which I have with me in the front to stop them struggling - which they appreciate. 

If they don't ask, and are struggling to take one out, and the journey is a frivolous one, I just let them get on with it. Sometimes getting the water out is too much effort for them and they give up (and would've reached their destination by then anyway). 

It is irritating that some people think they can take something (or the whole lot), just because its there, not that they actually need it. The same sort who clear a hotel room of toiletries, or pig themselves out in an airline lounge. 

Don't be surprised if they think your car is free and they take it as well..


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

As an experiment, I started offering candy in my car. When I started to offer candy people would ask for water and other "freebies". Needless to say, I've stopped offering everything, and no nobody asks me for anything lol. Now I just drive with a super clean car that smells nice, and everyone is happier for it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> As an experiment, I started offering candy in my car. When I started to offer candy people would ask for water and other "freebies". Needless to say, I've stopped offering everything, and no nobody asks me for anything lol. Now I just drive with a super clean car that smells nice, and everyone is happier for it.


Exactly!!! We're drivers, not concessionaires. Show up well dressed with a car that's clean inside and out, and has a clean aroma. Comport yourself professionally and you have just earned a solid 5. I don't give out free crap and I'm currently at 4.97.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

On my car, there's 2 cupholders on the rear of the center console for the rear seat passengers. I have one bottle of water, and a half dozen wrapped mints in the other. Only once has a passenger taken a mint, and I've never had anyone yet take the water.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I only offer a charger. Pax's should be bringing us water & free shit.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I ask if they want water. If they say yes I pull my spray bottle and squirt them in the face.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I refuse..( until summer anyway!) safe, clean, affordable, friendly ride is all you will get out of me! 4.76 ratting as we speak! no radio unless they ask, I have chargers if they ask, no mints no goodies. a lot of drivers just gont get the idea that they are talking themselves out of a better rating. 90% of the time they live in that phone and me and my car do not even exist for those minutes, yea its weird going on a 20 min quite ride, after the hellos and 15 sec. of small talk the shut up! don't speak unless spoken to. people that want to talk, wont let you get a word in anyway, its like dancing, just make shure you let them lead! a long time ago in an army far far away I drove GEN. berry mcaffery around panama. I treat people the same way I drove the general back in the day


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Why do some drivers feel they have to be refreshment concessionaires? We're not making a lot of dough in the first place. At some point the pax has figure he's being pumped.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> As an experiment, I started offering candy in my car. When I started to offer candy people would ask for water and other "freebies". Needless to say, I've stopped offering everything, and no nobody asks me for anything lol. Now I just drive with a super clean car that smells nice, and everyone is happier for it.


I had a bucket of mini Milky Way bars available for customers on Halloween, I think only half the pax took some. I ended up eating most of it myself just to get rid of it lol

Right now I just offer those 8oz mini Arrowhead bottles. 12-pack at Ralphs for under $4. I'd say one in every 3-4 people take them


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly!!! We're drivers, not concessionaires. Show up well dressed with a car that's clean inside and out, and has a clean aroma. Comport yourself professionally and you have just earned a solid 5. I don't give out free crap and I'm currently at 4.97.


How many rides do you have? And what hours do you work?


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a confusing thread. People putting bottled water out in the back seat for pax to take, then getting annoyed at pax who actually take them? If you don't want pax to have them without asking you should be keeping them out of reach up front in a little cooler or something, and only offer them to pax who are taking longer trips.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thanks, good to know. Going to put them away. Gave the chick a three this morning. Pin was in the wrong spot, made me wait forever to come out and gave attitude because I was where she had placed the pin and didn't read her mind of where she really was. Her ranking was 5*, so I am assuming new customer. As she left, I saw her slide the water bottle out of the door, was going to give her a 4* but after I saw her steal the water and not ask, I gave her the 3*. Hope she has difficulty getting a ride home for the .25 bottle of water she took. My understanding is, the water is there if you need it for the ride, not to take as a parting gift. Unless there is a new program called UberGiftBasket that is now available. You see how it is, a few opportunist ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> I'll keep the water under the seat. Most don't accept it, because they have pride and they understand the job we are doing and what it really pays.


You are way too generous in your ratings. She should lose a star for wrong pin, 2 for attitude, one for wait time, and another for taking water without tipping or asking. Trust me, you probably got less than a 3 from her. I know that i docked her 5 stars and that's not possible, but those are my rules for pax, maybe she doesn't violate all of them, and still ends up with a 1 star. The point is we need to have standards, and this ***** doesn't meet with them. Water and snacks should be reserved for pax with fares over $10 or tippers only, all others lose stars because they're basically stealing from you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Roogy said:


> This is a confusing thread. People putting bottled water out in the back seat for pax to take, then getting annoyed at pax who actually take them? If you don't want pax to have them without asking you should be keeping them out of reach up front in a little cooler or something, and only offer them to pax who are taking longer trips.


Why would you take a bottle upon exiting. The water is for the ride, not a parting gift when you leave. If you didn't need water during the ride you don't take it to go, its rude.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

^ exactly. You don't go to a buffet style restaurant or an airline lounge, and take stuff away! 

It's there to be consumed on the premises.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I put water in the back. Doesn't really bother me if they take them. I do think that it would be nice if the passengers handed a couple bucks when they do take them, though. I'm not sure it does anything for ratings or tips.

I have received the most compliments on the cleanliness of my car and how nice it smells. I rub a drop or two of lavender essential oil on the vents. It smells nice and fresh, but not overpowering. It's frequently a conversation starter for people who like to guess what the scent is.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I kind of hate all the wasted plastic, anyway, so I think I'm going to stop bothering with the plastic water bottles.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so when yall offer water, um.....you giving out hot bottles of water? or you have some type of mini cooler in the vehicle?


Bart, you've made this comment before and I agree with your position 100%. This bullshit of handing out free crap to UberX passengers has got to stop! It does not result in higher ratings and there's zero evidence that tips increase beyond the cost of the crap being handed out. Look, we're drivers. Let's just drive. I don't hand out freebies or offer to charge phones. I do, however, show up with a spotlessly clean car, I'm dressed well, and I greet my riders warmly. I also provide snappy banter on virtually any topic my paxs wish to discuss. I'm holding at 4.98.


----------



## JohnA (Sep 18, 2014)

just finished install. Hope they love it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JohnA said:


> View attachment 2664
> 
> just finished install. Hope they love it.


I want that in my trunk. Where do I go to get that installed?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JohnA said:


> View attachment 2664
> 
> just finished install. Hope they love it.


What's in there? I can't quite make it out. Are those liquor miniatures?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> What's in there? I can't quite make it out. Are those liquor miniatures?


Only if you count a "family size" bottle of Jack as "miniature"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> How many rides do you have? And what hours do you work?


I am at 200+ rides and I work pretty much every night except Sunday. I run a couple other businesses by daylight hours, then I relax by driving UberX.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Only if you count a "family size" bottle of Jack as "miniature"


Looks kinda cool, but talk about ruining a perfectly fine '69 GTX.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I kind of hate all the wasted plastic, anyway, so I think I'm going to stop bothering with the plastic water bottles.


You are wise. Hey, I like your lavender idea. I hit my interior with Febreze original scent at the end of a night, then leave the windows cracked. By morn the car has that new car smell. Here's the weird part, my car is a 2007 with 145K miles. By night no one can tell that the paint is fading out. Nonetheless, I get frequent questions asking me why I would take out a new car for UberX driving.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

JohnA said:


> View attachment 2664
> 
> just finished install. Hope they love it.


for drivers use only of course.......


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I seem to recall somewhere that uber management wanted the uber drivers to offer snacks and bottled water. I would consider it, but only if they (uber) paid for it (which of course is a joke with in itself).


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes the handbook for UberExec in London says supplying water is nice but not essential, but I believe for UberLux it's compulsory as well as sweets and magazines.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I have magazines, but only ones that cost nothing, or next to nothing. My dad is a member of a magazine distributor, and publishers regularly offer the seller of the magazines a dealer cost of nothing, or next to nothing to boost their circulation. None of the magazines cost me more than $2 for a year's subscription, and there was one I signed up for that was free. If a pax likes one, I tell them to just take it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Looks kinda cool, but talk about ruining a perfectly fine '69 GTX.


_The thing I offer is good conversation and a safe ride. Along with a clean smelling ride&#8230;._


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I didn't ever have water when i was x and always had a 4.9. When I moved to Plus only I decided to get water. Still only offer it selectively, mainly to longer rides. I don't leave it out for everyone.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I am at 200+ rides and I work pretty much every night except Sunday. I run a couple other businesses by daylight hours, then I relax by driving UberX.


Yeah wait till you get over 500 rides and then the ratings start going backwards! I hope they don't but I'm about to cut my losses, I came home early tonight because $33.00 and 4 cancellation since 4:00 was enough for me! I'm pretty pissed off right now! What is your other businesses? P.M. me if you want to, I'm looking for something not sure what! Thanks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Only if you count a "family size" bottle of Jack as "miniature"


They ain't gettin' Jack from me...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They ain't gettin' Jack from me...


Or me, I jusT drank all I had!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Since so many peeps are offering free water, I needed to start as well. So in order to hedge the costs, I started to go to the bus stops here in Santa Monica picking out the water bottles out of the trash cans. Bring them home and rinse them off, fill them back up with tap water, then fuse the plastic lid back together with a soldering iron in like 4 spots, so the customer thinks it hasn't been open.
> 
> But seriously, this is what I've noticed offering bottle service. The long rides isn't an issue for me. I kinda get it when you're in the car for 30 minutes or so. But its these short rides. The peeps take the bottles on the way out. You dont think I notice. I keep them in the door pockets. So when they leave and open the door they will sneak I out of the door. So lame. I got a deal on smart water, so they are bigger bottles. I got them for .25 each. I wanted to see how many people would par take. Out of the ones that took, only three out of a case of water where opportunistic. They would snag the bottle on leaving the car. Two of them were girls in there early 20's. One going to her yoga class, the other going to her job at pet smart. The guy, was a d-bag, here on business. People will take just to take because its free.
> 
> ...


How about the passengers who drink half of the bottle and put it back? I have to check the water bottles every time someone gets out to make sure they haven't left a used half open water bottle. I would rather they just take it with them or leave it on the seat. I wouldn't do water for X only Plus. I don't mind giving them a $.20 bottle of water for the Plus fare. I started getting the smaller bottles like on airplanes. At Trader Joe's they are really cheap.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly!!! We're drivers, not concessionaires. Show up well dressed with a car that's clean inside and out, and has a clean aroma. Comport yourself professionally and you have just earned a solid 5. I don't give out free crap and I'm currently at 4.97.


My goodness Desert Driver! Two old-school terms i haven't heard in years! "concessionaires & comport". In the one paragraph as well.

Private school education was it?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> My goodness Desert Driver! Two old-school terms i haven't heard in years! "concessionaires & comport". In the one paragraph as well.
> 
> Private school education was it?


Sydney Uber, you just totally cracked me up. I took your comment as a compliment. I hope that was the spirit of your words. No, I am a product of public education. However, I am a voracious reader and a technical writer.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yeah wait till you get over 500 rides and then the ratings start going backwards! I hope they don't but I'm about to cut my losses, I came home early tonight because $33.00 and 4 cancellation since 4:00 was enough for me! I'm pretty pissed off right now! What is your other businesses? P.M. me if you want to, I'm looking for something not sure what! Thanks.


I own a technical consulting firm that caters to the IT needs of small businesses and telecommuters. I also own a small property management firm that takes care of my rental properties. That's why I purchased the roomy yet fuel-stingy Honda Fit. I driver Uber as a way to relax, step out of the IT stresses, and chat with strangers.

Why will my ratings start going backwards after 500 rides? Does something change at that threshold?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They ain't gettin' Jack from me...


Or Jill


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

What do you mean ratings start going backwards? You mean your ratings are dropping?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They ain't gettin' Jack from me...


Hey, eli, sorry to come down on you with both feel a couple weeks ago. We're all delighted you've filed the edge off your comments. Well done, amigo! It's definitely more fun out here when we all conduct ourselves with civility and respect. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

On x in London it's not needed, although I offer phone charging on request and tissues. I would never offer water because, the self entitled customers would take the lot as they jump out the car in the depths of Kensington and Chelsea!

I'm on a 4.82 so it hasn't effected my ratings!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd like to get vomit bags -- the nice, deep plastic kind with the sturdy ring that they give to cancer patients. I think this would be the most useful for the post-bar crowd.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'd like to get vomit bags -- the nice, deep plastic kind with the sturdy ring that they give to cancer patients. I think this would be the most useful for the post-bar crowd.


That style emesis bag is expensive, unless one works in a hospital and has easy access. I simply stop at the park down the street and grab several dog shit bags. Then when someone gets in my car with speech so slurred I can't understand them, I hand them a bag and say, "Just in case..." Invariably, their companions thank me. I've even had a few people ask me for an extra bag or two when they leave my car. I won't handout out gum, candy or water, but I will freely hand out emesis bags.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That style emesis bag is expensive, unless one works in a hospital and has easy access. I simply stop at the park down the street and grab several dog shit bags. Then when someone gets in my car with speech so slurred I can't understand them, I hand them a bag and say, "Just in case..." Invariably, their companions thank me. I've even had a few people ask me for an extra bag or two when they leave my car. I won't handout out gum, candy or water, but I will freely hand out emesis bags.


I'd fear they would miss or spill. A 5-gallon bucket might be more appropriate.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I never put amenities in the reach of clients for this reason. Whenever I did they would clean house. I have a compartment up front that allows me to stache water. And the gum etc..riders ask maybe 50% of the time for them once I ask if they want anything.


I am not a 7 eleven, no water or candy in my car, if they are thirsty I can stop at a convenient store so they can grab whatever they need.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I am not a 7 eleven, no water or candy in my car, if they are thirsty I can stop at a convenient store so they can grab whatever they need.


*Exactly!* I like the way you think. And for the record, I have actually pulled over at a convenience store so a pax could get water. I earned a 5 from her. This notion of UberX drivers becoming refreshment vendors is totally ridiculous and I refuse to participate in such foolishness. It's a waste of time. It's a waste of money. It creates unnecessary waste. And it contributes dick to tips or ratings. I give my passengers a safe, comfortable ride, accompanied by snappy banter in a clean car. I have a 4.98 rating.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so when yall offer water, um.....you giving out hot bottles of water? or you have some type of mini cooler in the vehicle?


 if inside door picket, why would they be hot, is the inside of your car hot, maybe you need to turn on a/c or open windows...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> if inside door picket, why would they be hot, is the inside of your car hot, maybe you need to turn on a/c or open windows...


You're missing the point. When one offers water to a guest, the expectation is that the water will be cold and refreshing. Room temp water (or car temp, as it were) is not refreshingly cold. It's tepid, at best. Tepid is not refreshing. But why are we even discussing this? There is no upside to blowing money and creating waste in your car by providing water. If paxs want to be served refreshments they would be well advised to book a limo service, not UberX.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> if inside door picket, why would they be hot, is the inside of your car hot, maybe you need to turn on a/c or open windows...


ahah at why would they be hot, guess you only uber in the summer with A/C? But do you really think because you have the AC on the water would be ice cold, really? (pax would really find the water refreshing if its cold)

and what happens like now in the winter, do you keep your AC on still? because most folks turn on the heat..... and with all the windows up keeping the weather out, just how cold do you think the water will be with the heat on?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I think we can agree here and now that providing water to paxes is a waste of time, energy, and money and that people are fooling themselves if they think it's helping with tips or ratings.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I no longer provide water, gum, snacks, etc. Last time they took it and drank it half bottle, left the bottles in my car *sigh*...


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> I no longer provide water, gum, snacks, etc. Last time they took it and drank it half bottle, left the bottles in my car *sigh*...


I have a worse one than that, how about they pour the water out the window and proceed to spit tobacco juice in the bottle.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I have a worse one than that, how about they pour the water out the window and proceed to spit tobacco juice in the bottle.


Now that's just ****ing nasty and uncouth.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You're missing the point. When one offers water to a guest, the expectation is that the water will be cold and refreshing. Room temp water (or car temp, as it were) is not refreshingly cold. It's tepid, at best. Tepid is not refreshing.


I actually prefer room temperature water. Your body absorbs it easier, too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I have a worse one than that, how about they pour the water out the window and proceed to spit tobacco juice in the bottle.


But what would they have done if you didn't have the water bottles?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But what would they have done if you didn't have the water bottles?


That's my point, I was adding to the reasons not to provide.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I actually prefer room temperature water. Your body absorbs it easier, too.


Perhaps, but cold water forces the body to warm the water, thus burning a few more calories than would be burned with room temp water,


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I have stopped taking water with me and I have not seen a change! But what do I know! I'm over 500 rides and so my rating isn't isn't effected by much. 


DD What I meant was once you are over 500 ride Uber only takes the last 500 rides and calculates your rating.


----------



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Right now I just offer those 8oz mini Arrowhead bottles. 12-pack at Ralphs for under $4. I'd say one in every 3-4 people take them


Wow, that seems pricey, I go to Sams and get a 40 pack of 16oz bottles for $4.00. About $0.10 a bottle, so it doesn't bother me to hand them out.

I do offer Lifesaver wintergreen mints and water to anyone that wants it, I keep the water in a cooler in my front seat. The mints, I keep in the door handles on all the passenger doors. A lot of people take the mints and are very appreciative, some have even tipped because of it, usually they are new to Uber though.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I have stopped taking water with me and I have not seen a change! But what do I know! I'm over 500 rides and so my rating isn't isn't effected by much.
> 
> DD What I meant was once you are over 500 ride Uber only takes the last 500 rides and calculates your rating.


IbedrivinUX - two questions for you this morning...

How long have you been driving for Uber?
What are the details of that gorgeous truck in your avatar?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> IbedrivinUX - two questions for you this morning...
> 
> How long have you been driving for Uber?
> What are the details of that gorgeous truck in your avatar?


1.A while! 
2. Stole it! '68 Chevy Short Step side, Cherry very clean. 
Why the questions? Got more I can half way answer?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> 1.A while!
> 2. Stole it! '68 Chevy Short Step side, Cherry very clean.
> Why the questions? Got more I can half way answer?


Whenever I see an avatar pic of a decent ride, I have to ask. Here's my hobby car...


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever started this giving out water and candy thing is an idiot. I never have and never will give anything to clients besides a god damn ride to where they need to be. 

What a waste of time money and energy. And lmao at OP being pissed at which customets take his shit he has stashed in the doors obvioisly for them. Op your an idiot.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Whoever started this giving out water and candy thing is an idiot. I never have and never will give anything to clients besides a god damn ride to where they need to be.
> 
> What a waste of time money and energy. And lmao at OP being pissed at which customets take his shit he has stashed in the doors obvioisly for them. Op your an idiot.


Over time, this silliness of providing free crap for paxs will fade away. We offer safe, inexpensive rides. We're not limo operators. If a pax wants amenities, then the pax will simply need to call a limo. But when a pax wants a ride home when he/she is too inebriated to operate a motor vehicle, that's where we come in. The only thing I give my paxs, outside of a safe comfortable ride, is an emesis (barf) bag if they look to be intoxicated to the point of disgorging the contents of their stomach in my backseat. But I don't buy emesis bags. Instead, I stop by the park and grab a few dog shit disposal bags.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

NEVER offer any ameneties, people take advantage of you and if you're a good driver you don't need them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Whoever started this giving out water and candy thing is an idiot. I never have and never will give anything to clients besides a god damn ride to where they need to be.
> 
> What a waste of time money and energy. And lmao at OP being pissed at which customets take his shit he has stashed in the doors obvioisly for them. Op your an idiot.


 You're right. The pax are spoiled enough as it is. I've been tempted on occasion to serve some of the unruly pax atomic candy fireballs (disguised as jujufruits)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDC said:


> NEVER offer any ameneties, people take advantage of you and if you're a good driver you don't need them.


You are 100% correct. I don't give away water, candy, mints, foot rubs, lattes, or tax advice. I do, however, show up well-dressed and with an immaculately clean car. My current rating in 4.98. So much for free shit leading to higher ratings.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well A spray bottle might come in handy when dealing with a belligerent drunk. If he/she demands water well........


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You're right. The pax are spoiled enough as it is. I've been tempted on occasion to serve some of the unruly pax atomic candy fireballs (disguised as jujufruits)


And if you were to give me an Atomic Fireball, Lidman, I'd ask for a few more. (That's my favorite candy. On the other hand, I think hot sauces are beverages.)


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Whoever started this giving out water and candy thing is an idiot. I never have and never will give anything to clients besides a god damn ride to where they need to be.
> 
> What a waste of time money and energy. And lmao at OP being pissed at which customets take his shit he has stashed in the doors obvioisly for them. Op your an idiot.


This is a throwback to when Uber was an elite high end service.

It is now all about turnover and the numbers.

Quantity over quality if you like.

UberX in London has no knowledge checks and I don't think they even inspect the car.

Exec has a simple knowledge test and Lux has a slightly harder one but still nothing too difficult.

Imagine how annoyed you would be if you had started with Uber when it was exclusive and high end and now you are put in the same catagory as halfwits that struggle to find the toilet with a SatNav and a full postcode of the toilet.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

This thread shows why UberBlack, UberExec and UberLux need to operate under a different branding.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And if you were to give me an Atomic Fireball, Lidman, I'd ask for a few more. (That's my favorite candy. On the other hand, I think hot sauces are beverages.)


 Sure. Help yourself.


----------



## ghostofdocj (Dec 3, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'd fear they would miss or spill. A 5-gallon bucket might be more appropriate.


 Regular plastic bags should be suffice. Also if you think a passenger is going puke before you make it to their destination, offer to pull off to the side of the road. Let then puke there.


----------



## ghostofdocj (Dec 3, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> I no longer provide water, gum, snacks, etc. Last time they took it and drank it half bottle, left the bottles in my car *sigh*...


 I love oreo doublestuff cookies.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ghostofdocj said:


> Regular plastic bags should be suffice. Also if you think a passenger is going puke before you make it to their destination, offer to pull off to the side of the road. Let then puke there.


The next time, assuming there will be a next time, I'm going to tell them that it's $250 if they throw up in my car. That may or may not be true, but I think it would put the fear of God into most people.

I have offered to pull over, but when they're past a certain point, not much helps.


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

I stopped carrying water a long time ago. The one px who asked about it, I told her Uber stopped the driver's "water allowance" and she should email them and tell them to stop nickel and dime-ing the drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but i do think they would come in handy if they were ice cold in the hot summer weeks


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but i do think they would come in handy if they were ice cold in the hot summer weeks


So would a pedicure.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Let the God damn babies hydrate themselves.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

you guys who give out water and gum or mints for these cheap ass riders need to check your head. just doesnt make any sense when they are abusing the stuff and not tipping on top of that. keep drinking the uber koolaid.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought about handing out some hersheys kisses that were leftover from my nieces birthday party.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I give them a ride. Period. I usually wear shorts t shirt and ballcap. I keep my car clean. My rating is 4.88. Giving out water and gum isn't going to help your rating. Wake up, it's hard enough to make a buck with Uber taking their cut (20%, $1 per ride, encouraging no tips)


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

unless you have bags for the airport and i dont want you scratching up my car, im not getting out of the car. so i just wear shorts and a tshirt and cap as well. open your own door for that $5 fare.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Same here. I open the WINDOW and say to them "get in the front or the back" from the driver seat. I'm not opening a door for anyone unless I'm driving a limo (and being compensated fairly)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I give them a ride. Period. I usually wear shorts t shirt and ballcap. I keep my car clean. My rating is 4.88. Giving out water and gum isn't going to help your rating. Wake up, it's hard enough to make a buck with Uber taking their cut (20%, $1 per ride, encouraging no tips)


I like the way you roll, Hustla.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I thought about handing out some hersheys kisses that were leftover from my nieces birthday party.


Even that is too good for these vermin. They deserve nothing. Some of them don't even deserve a ride to be quite frank.


----------

